
Lebanon plans to charge for WhatsApp calls - laurex
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lebanon-economy-calls/lebanon-plans-to-charge-for-whatsapp-calls-minister-idUSKBN1WW1ZA
======
Tepix
This reminds me of Morocco where Whatsapp was blocked by their ISPs after the
state-owned phone carrier lobbied them to do so. (" _The decision to block the
VoIP had initially been made in an effort to maintain profits for
telecommunication companies._ ").

Looks like the blocking of VoIP ended in November 2016:
[https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2016/11/200573/moroccos-
anr...](https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2016/11/200573/moroccos-anrt-
confirms-end-voip-blockage-permanent/)

